# screwed by trespassers!



## jiggin'fool (Dec 18, 2005)

Portage county report: set up by a power line and gas line on two woodlot corners that my buddy and I have permission to hunt... Birds started gobbling early at about 530-540. We heard 5.. Three of which were close one about 100 yards! Ten minutes later a truck drives through the neighbors field and the two birds closest quit gobbling... Shocker! Let's drive in late and walk through the fields while the birds are on the roost gobbling! After sitting for about an hour one bird gobbled on the ground a few times so we went after him... Got him to gobble a few times then heard a couple more birds on the other side of a swamp so we relocated again... Set up and started calling and they were on their way... There were two Jakes and two longbeards... They acted real funny but were gobbling and strutting still... They were real nervous And stayed out about 70 yards... What was funnier was the squeaky odd sounding hen following the gobblers! Birds were still strutting and gobbling. Then they started running and I thought they busted us until we saw the guy! As he saw us while we were walking towards him he said I didn't mess ya up did I? Lol...SURE DID! He said sorry there hasn't been anyone back here all week! I said well you shouldnt tresspass whether there is someone there or not... He said normally I dont cross the boundries.... I said ya only when you hear turkey... Then he was yelling as he was talking to us 5 ft away trying to be our buddy.... Wow! Good day could have been a lot better that ended in aggravation... He said he was after those birds from two properties over which he didn't have permission to be on either... No wonder they were acting funny... But who knows! I only get to hunt for three hours on Sunday morning... Tough when you got guys jacking the birds up like that all week!


----------



## Whaler (Nov 16, 2004)

That's just routine anymore. People don't give a hoot about private property.


----------



## joekacz (Sep 11, 2013)

Get the landowners permission to police the grounds yourself and turn the IDIOTS in to local authorities,game warden and even state troopers.Where we hunt in Pa. my friend had the same problem.He put all the ph.#into his cell and instead of handling it himself he now lets the authorities handle it.Since all of that happening guess what no more tresspassers.The word gets out and the rest of the IDIOTS get the message.Notice I never referred to them as hunters.Your better off to ruin one day of hunting then going through the whole season dealing with that.Hope the rest of the season goes well for you.


----------



## smittyou812s (Jul 10, 2006)

I feel your pain jig! I talked to several of my buddies who have farms and oh it's not good! After my encounter on opening day Gates at their house on roads next to house going up! People with metal detectors in their fields after they plowed them and the turkey poachers are out in full force! We the ones that have permission are all suspended to let what needs to be done by authorities! Looks like I'm going fishing more! However this has to stop, equipment has even come up missing! I might go turkeyless this year!


----------

